# snapper assasins!



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

yesterday while fishing at a set of 4 ponds about a 1/4 mile from my house i found a huge adult snapper with his head bashed in,a very sad sight to see if i had caught these people in the act and they werent that young i would have beat the ever living sh*t out of them.i havent been going down there much lately but ill be going down more often to see if i can run into these people.i also have a feeling some have been pouching...wish i had pics if i catch the perps ill get pics of them for ya.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

very sad


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Give them all an extra beating for me too!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I hate those f*cking sadacts who are cruel to animals. Once i saw this little kid who had caught a fish and had laid it on the sand and then dropped apiece of wood on it (big piece). His parents just watched him and that really pissed me off. His dad put it back in the water and i think it was alive. I was ready to shout at them becuase the kid will probably get worse and many serial killers started by torturing animals.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't undertstand the hatred some people harbor for snapping turtles. In some areas there is a inexplicable, culturally-inherited hatred for them.

I remember as a child when my uncle first bought a parcel of land in Conneticut, the first thing he and his friends and relatives did was clear the pond of snapping turtles. He feared the turtles would eat his geese. When they did manage to catch a turtle, people literally came running, guns in hand, to shoot the dastardly villain.

It wasn't until I was an adult that I began to question this thinking. Was a snapping turtle really the waterfowl slaughtering monster it was made out to be?

It occured to me that turtles are fascinating reptiles. They are little changed from the days they swam with dinosaurs. There is beauty in their ancient features and brilliant adaptions to life underwater.

No, I decided. Not only are turtles not a threat to geese, but turtles are a far better animal to have in a pond than any amount of stupid, noisey, crapping-machine geese.


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

yeah they are one of the most beautiful animals and people destroy them just for their reps. it is horrible and im going to do my best to help out. this has really got my blood boiling..


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Some people still eat turtles though


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

yeah an some people eat dick..no but in all seriousness i would rather see someone eat the thing than leave it laying on the ground with his head bashed in,and i think turtles that are going to be eatin should be farm raised because there are farms that sell turtles mainly for food so there is really no excuse.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

give em some street justice


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is fucked up!







why would someone want to do that?


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

beats me..


----------

